# Please Help



## scylander (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm from Indonesia and will be working in Malaysia on June 5.

It is possible that single entry visa in my passport is not stamping by the immigration if i want to go there for vacation before i start working?

I plan to go to malaysia for 2 days.

Because I'm new so i don't know the regulation.

Thanks.
Regards,
Peggy.


----------



## Sylvlim (May 1, 2011)

Hi. Indonesian are given 30 days stay in Malaysia for social visit purposes. As far as I know, visa is not required.


----------



## newyouthtour (Aug 19, 2011)

Dear scylander,

As you know, Indonesian is free entry to Malaysia 30 days. In you case, your plan in Malaysia is 2 days, so you no need a visa to entry Malaysia, it's not required.


----------



## o09 (Feb 9, 2012)

This will highly depends on what country are you from. Please visit immigration department malaysia to get full list of countries which require visa etc


----------

